# Safari : récupérer d'anciens historiques



## mimachel1 (12 Décembre 2011)

SAFARI Version 5.1.2 (6534.52.7)

Bonjour,
Peut-on récupérer les historiques de SAFARI de plusieurs mois, avec Time Machine;

Merci de vos réponses.


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Safari, navigateur internet. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Powerdom (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

sous Lion, la bibliothèque est maintenant cachée.

Utilisateur / bibliothèque / safari / history.plist

je viens d'essayer chez moi, j'ai affiché les dossiers cachés, puis je suis remonté au 11 novembre avec time machine. j'ai sélectionné le fichier et cliqué sur restauré. 
Safari m'affiche alors après redémarrage l'historique de cette date.


----------



## herszk (12 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour.
De la même façon, pour ceux qui sont intéressés par la récupération des historiques de Google Chrome, on les retrouve dans Bibliothèque/Application Support/Google/Chrome/Default


----------



## mimachel1 (12 Décembre 2011)

Je suis sous Snow Leopard et l'essai n'est pas concluant.
J'ai recopier le fichier history.plist de septembre il n' y a pas d'historique.

Utilisateurs / nom d'utilisateur / bibliothèque / safari / history.plist


----------



## Powerdom (12 Décembre 2011)

Vous êtes bien passé par time machine ?
le navigateur a bien été redémarré ?
Peut être qu'a cette date l'historique a été effacé


----------



## mimachel1 (13 Décembre 2011)

Après cet essai infructueux, je suis retourné en septembre et j'ai ouvert le fichier history.plist
avec Texedit il est bien rempli 

bplist00_WebHistoryFileVersion_WebHistoryDatesPUtitle_lastVisitedDateZvisitCountQD_http://dinkytunes.com/_DinkyTunes - H.Sipkema[338048983.8°

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h15 ----------




mimachel1 a dit:


> Après cet essai infructueux, je suis retourné en septembre et j'ai ouvert le fichier history.plist avec Texedit il est bien rempli
> 
> bplist00_WebHistoryFileVersion_   etc ......
> 
> ...


----------

